# GeForce 9600GT SLI'd ATI Tool Crashes?



## dennyc10853 (Apr 24, 2008)

I'm running an EVGA 780i SLI mobo with an Intel Q6700 cpu and 4GB of Corsair XMS ram. I have dual GeForce 9600GT cards SLI. I ran ATITool with just one 9600GT card and everything was great but since I added the second card ATITool just crashes when I try to run it. I guess there isn't SLI support? Anybody know what's up?


----------

